# Sec. Mattis Interviewed by High School Reporter



## ThunderHorse (Jul 10, 2017)

Haven't had a chance to read, but pretty cool: http://mihsislander.org/2017/06/full-transcript-james-mattis-interview/


----------



## Andoni (Jul 10, 2017)

Everything about SecDef Mattis makes me feel warm and fuzzy. He doesn't disappoint. He's so good at war. This interview is great. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Andoni (Jul 10, 2017)

If it's inappropriate to use the SecDef abreviation, and the words are supposed to be written out, I apologize. I couldn't find a definitive answer online on SecDef verses Defense Secretary vs Secretary of Defense.

edited for: change "ate" to "are".


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 10, 2017)

Eh? If people use POTUS what's the difference?


----------



## Andoni (Jul 10, 2017)

It looked strange when I saw it in writing.  It might be the same as POTUS. I have no idea. I know POTUS and SCOTUS are both acronyms used in old crypto code books from like, 1890, but that's it. If there's one person that I don't want to disrespect by accident, its SecDef Mattis. He is so great for this country.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2017)

If "SECDEF" is disrespectful, then that position has been disrespected for a good 40+ years.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 10, 2017)

Trust me if you disrespected Mattis, you would already know about it. His knife hand is sharp and all knowing.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2017)

That was a great interview. He really needs to run for President in 2020.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 11, 2017)

I could throw myself on a frag for that guy.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 11, 2017)

"I don't care for ideological people."

He is brilliant.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 11, 2017)

We need to get back to the times when great leaders were pushed into positions of responsibility and start a grass roots campaign to put Mattis in The White House.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 11, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Topkick (Jul 11, 2017)

It's good to see a few more combat veterans entering politics these days. Maybe we will see some of these folks rise to top level positions and actually serve the country rather than self.


----------

